# Cigar Smoking Inside, Will it stain the white walls?



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

I recently moved to a new place where I an allowed to smoke inside.
Specifically we have a Solarium, with big windows where I am allowed to smoke if I please.

This is great for the winter, so I don't have to step outside for an hour to enjoy a cigar.

I was wondering if the walls would get stained yellow as I know cigar smoke is quite a bit stronger than cigarettes and the like.

Thanks in advance for the info.
-Rick.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am sure over time it may. Just like cigarette smoke will. Im sure it just takes alot of time for that to be quite noticable


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> I am sure over time it may. Just like cigarette smoke will. Im sure it just takes alot of time for that to be quite noticable


Over time it will...Ask me how I know...That's why since we moved into a new house a few years ago no more smoking inside.


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

Who cares, you can always paint the walls?


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

It probably will!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes it will. What kind of floors do you have in this room? You could always get one of those purifiers that knock the smoke to the ground before it gets into the walls and such but as was said, a quick coat of paint and you are good to go.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

I had that problem in my last house, the walls got a slight yellow Orange tinge. Just a simply mild soap solution and water washed it right off


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

yzingerr said:


> I had that problem in my last house, the walls got a slight yellow Orange tinge. Just a simply mild soap solution and water washed it right off


Try not to use flat wall paint as if you try to wipe it off you will take some paint with it. There are now some very good washable wall paints on the market but then again I'd just repaint it as opposed to washing as it's easier to roll the paint than it is to sit there and wash the walls. my 2 cents that is.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Just a warning incase you bought it. When my wife and I go house shopping, no matter how beautiful or a great deal the house is, if it smells like smoke we wont buy it. We can always tell too, we can smell the thick chemicals people try to spray to mask the smell. I am sure there are many people who feel the same way we do. I don't even smoke in the garage because of this.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats why I smoke in the sub basement only. And hardely ever in the back yard. My home(not big) but has four levels. A sub basement, a regular basement/den/laundry room/ and door to the back yard/an upstairs with a bedroom or two and another flight with more bedrooms utility rooms, and an attic with a bedroom and a uitility room/workshop. 


The sub basement is basicall cinderblock My wifes still is down there also. (Hard cider she makes). I also have all my ageing y2k stuff down there in which I am trying to rotate. I was big on the y2k thing. 

But I am prepared for civil unrest as well........................ My house is where my entire family(not many) will come to in case of mass civil unrest, and we will defend this house. It is a prepared house, in ways that would startle you. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

It's an apartment suite and they're renovating it in a couple months so they don't really care.

It's tile flooring.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Thats why I smoke in the sub basement only. And hardely ever in the back yard. My home(not big) but has four levels. A sub basement, a regular basement/den/laundry room/ and door to the back yard/an upstairs with a bedroom or two and another flight with more bedrooms utility rooms, and an attic with a bedroom and a uitility room/workshop.
> 
> The sub basement is basicall cinderblock My wifes still is down there also. (Hard cider she makes). I also have all my ageing y2k stuff down there in which I am trying to rotate. I was big on the y2k thing.
> 
> ...


Wow that's neat! I've never seen a sub-basement before!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Wow that's neat! I've never seen a sub-basement before!


Sub-basement is just a fancy word for "bunker" 8)


----------

